# What's going on with Eukanuba?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just curious! I don't feed Eukanuba, but I received some email from PetsMart today saying something about a nationwide shortage of Euk. due to Proctor & Gamble having nationwide manufacturing restraints. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

There was a major recall at least a month ago - there was reportedly samonella. I don't believe dogs were getting sick - I think it was the people handling the food getting sick.

Our clinic has been without Eukanuba for quite some time now. Our clients have all been switched over to a comparitive product. We have not heard when we will get it back. 

It seems that mostly the veterinary lines that were affected. We still have some of our over the counter food.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> There was a major recall at least a month ago - there was reportedly samonella. I don't believe dogs were getting sick - I think it was the people handling the food getting sick.
> 
> Our clinic has been without Eukanuba for quite some time now. Our clients have all been switched over to a comparitive product. We have not heard when we will get it back.
> 
> It seems that mostly the veterinary lines that were affected. We still have some of our over the counter food.


I actually think it was both dogs and people that were getting ill from the food, and there was a lot of refusal to eat - like with other products recalled.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Wasn't sure if it was just people or dogs too.

I just heard today that they are expecting to have it available at the end of October.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahh, i didnt even connect the eukanuba and iams (although i know they are both owned by same company). We too have had a major Iams Rx diet recall. It has been at least 2 months or longer for us, and we have no idea when it will be back. We have switched to other Rx foods for those pets. The other Rx food maker Hills has been running low on alot of our foods now as they are mainily the ones to "take up the slack" from the recall and people are using their foods instead. I order food at our clinic, and it is just a pain everyweek!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a lot of folks that are really liking the Royal Canin G.I. diet. It's another option. Low Residue was our biggest seller - we didn't really use a lot of their other veterinary diets. The Royal Canin line has been pretty successful for us.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm. My boss is mostly comfortable with Hills for our Rx diets (she wont feed SD to her pets though). We started going to Iams for a few of their formulas on dogs that just wernt doing well on the Hills ones. Mostly Fish and Potato, and low residue were the ones we got from them. I will keep royal canin in mind though. Thanks.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hmmmmm just a good reson to get off so not that good food.... same with hills, iams etc.... 

worked in the food industry for a few years... and even the stores didn't like suggseting em s there is just better on the shelf for the same price


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Hmmm. My boss is mostly comfortable with Hills for our Rx diets (she wont feed SD to her pets though). We started going to Iams for a few of their formulas on dogs that just wernt doing well on the Hills ones. Mostly Fish and Potato, and low residue were the ones we got from them. I will keep royal canin in mind though. Thanks.


LOL - I am the same way. We have a huge hallway full of foods that I will not feed.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im thankful that we only sell Rx foods. We dont carry "regular" foods. I have a list for our clients that we hand out with good brands and what stores to find them at. I cant believe how many clients have switched to better foods because of it!! I was so pleased! It was completely my idea and legwork for the list. I even got my boss to switch from SD now. What really changed her mind was when they got an adult aussie. He was being fed canidae at previous home, and she switched him to SD. She couldnt believe how crappy his coat and stools became after a few months!


----------

